# Ideas on temporarily paint my garage door



## Rafael (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello, I am looking to do a tribute to the walking dead with painting my garage door to look like the "Don't Open, Dead Inside" doors in episode 1. But Im looking for a temporary paint solution, as I obviously don't want to have to repaint the door after. Any ideas? Will need to be waterproof... or as much as possible. Overhang does provide decent protection.

Thanks


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Can u cut it out of a thin board (I know I'm spelling this wrong but lueon) or on the plastic like yard signs r made out of and glue magnets to the back of it to stick to the door?

Or what about gels? I've seen where u can mix glue and paint to make cling gels. I think u do it in several layers but I bet it would work. Then u could add double sided tape to them before hanging them on the door


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd make the letters out of something else or get a scene setter with the words on it instead.

Something like this would work but not sure if it'd cover your entire garage door.








Amazon.com: Zombie Dead Inside Standee Halloween Party Decoration Standup Photo Booth Prop Background Backdrop Party Decoration Decor Scene Setter Cardboard Cutout : Home & Kitchen


Buy Zombie Dead Inside Standee Halloween Party Decoration Standup Photo Booth Prop Background Backdrop Party Decoration Decor Scene Setter Cardboard Cutout: Decorations - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mich1073 (Jun 16, 2018)

You can also use sidewalk chalk, the good smaller ones that chalk artists use. If you get it wet it's super bright and can look like paint. If it rains, it will come off though.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Get some clear contact paper! Paint on that - not your garage door.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

How 'bout doing it with a projector?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Get a piece of Tyvek. It's the cloth-like stuff they wrap houses in before putting on the siding. If you search around you can find it without any printed logos on it. Cut it to cover your doors, then paint your design on it. You won't have the detail of the doors on it and it would be more of a banner, but it's reusable and quick & easy.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

Peelable paint they use on cars. Paint on top of that although might be expensive. 





__





auto peelable paint - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

You can use paintable, peelable temporary wallpaper. Depending on the surface of your garage door, you might even be able to tuck it into grooves and such. You can paint on it and when done, remove it. Here is one example:
Tempaper Paintable Temporary Wallpaper on Amazon


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I would buy the 4x8 sheet pink insulation. Easily paintable ans very lightweight. You could attach to your door with command strips. 










Owens Corning FOAMULAR 1/2 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. R-3 Square Edge Rigid Foam Board Insulation Sheathing 36L - The Home Depot


FOAMULAR Extruded Polystyrene (XPS) Rigid Foam Insulation offers a comprehensive product line of insulation boards in a wide choice of sizes, thicknesses and edges with a Lifetime Limited Warranty for



www.homedepot.com


----------



## ThatwasaHOOT (Aug 19, 2018)

Try Plasti-dip. I've used it on my wheels. It's waterproof and it peels off. A quick google-fu reveals if its unpainted wood, it can be annoying to peel off when it gets into the grains, but if you have painted wood/metal it should be ok.


----------



## TCelona (Aug 26, 2017)

Yup plastidip sounds like what I would try too.


----------



## MostlyNuts (Oct 6, 2014)

THink about the clear plastic floor cover movers use. It comes in a roll at Hoe Depot or Lowes, is sticky on one side, easy to role out on the door panels and cut so you can still operate the door.


----------



## Hallopois (Sep 3, 2017)

Rafael said:


> Hello, I am looking to do a tribute to the walking dead with painting my garage door to look like the "Don't Open, Dead Inside" doors in episode 1. But Im looking for a temporary paint solution, as I obviously don't want to have to repaint the door after. Any ideas? Will need to be waterproof... or as much as possible. Overhang does provide decent protection.
> 
> Thanks


I am not familiar with any temporary paint or paint-like alternative. However, stage productions sometimes use a backdrop made of some sort of fabric with a painted scene on it so maybe something like a large canvas paint tarp would work. That way, if you use the right paint, you might be able to take it down and reuse it next year. Good Luck.


----------



## Mewlissa (Jul 13, 2020)

Rafael said:


> Hello, I am looking to do a tribute to the walking dead with painting my garage door to look like the "Don't Open, Dead Inside" doors in episode 1. But Im looking for a temporary paint solution, as I obviously don't want to have to repaint the door after. Any ideas? Will need to be waterproof... or as much as possible. Overhang does provide decent protection.
> 
> Thanks


What did you end up doing?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see this was an old 2019 post but curious as well.

Only thing I could think of that might be on the cheap side as well for a possible solution was to see if that sliding glass patio door clear weather film could be used to cover the garage door area (probably using a few kits depending on garage door) and then the lettering written on top of the film. Michaels probably has some paint or paint markers that would work on that type of plastic film.


----------

